# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Legjenda e Urës së shënjtë

## Kreksi

Legjenda e urës së shejtë, pershtatur sipas nje gojdhane popullore nga autori Halil Kajtazi dhe pjesa e  dytë  ngaa Kreksi: Permbledhje nga Proza e Drenicës. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Pas bjeshkëve te Nemuna dielli i kuq posi gaca e prushit kishte filluar te mshifej duke rreshqitur gradualishtë ku pas pakë çasteve, si nga magjia, i tërë rrafshi i Luginës së Drinit mori një pamje tjetër, i mbshtjellur sikur më efektet e një mashtimi optikë që do të kishin hyrë në lojë më qëllim për ti argëtuar të ftuarit, si para një arenës gjigante më plotë spektator per rreth saj....!
Derisa hija e maleve të larta mbulonte më një pelhur të hollë fushat pjellore, papritmas mbretroi një errësirë e tërë mbi tërë siperfaqen e luginës, që nga shpati i maleve, dukej se e gjithë lugina ishe shëndrruar në një liqe të madhë.
Nga kodra e lartë qe shtrihej perballë në pernedim të diellit, këtë fenomen të rrall e veshtronin më habi Dritoni dhe gjyshi i tij. 
-E shikon gjyshi, më dukët se lugina e Drinit u mbulua me ujë, e pabesueshme,- e sheh edhe ti apo vetëm mua më bejnë sytë ... ?
- Haaaaaa, qeshi më të madhe plaku.
- E keni parë liqenin e vdekur ? hahahaaa! Jo biro, jo, ky është vetëm se një mirazh, nuk ka ujë aty jo, mos ke frikë. Dikur në kohërat e moçme që nuk mbahët mend, thuhët se, vërtetë, e tërë kjo lugina e Drinit ishte një like i madh...
- Unë s'po e kuptoj ! Atëherë, pse unë shoh në këtë moment këtë luginën të mbushur me ujë, si t'ishte një liqe ?- ia priti Dritoni.
- Je duke parë një mirazh Driton, të mashtrojnë sytë biro...hahaaaa !
- Po pse thua se, "dikur kishte ujë këtu në këtë luginën e Drinit ?"
- Po, e vertetë është kjo se, dikur kishte ujë këtu, tregojnë kështu goj pas goje qysh moti..si një përrall e lashtë- ia ktheu gjyshi.
- A e ke dëgjuar edhe ti ndonjëhere këtë përrall, pra ma trego edhe mua të lutëm gjyshi..
- Mirë pra, ta tregoj, ulu njëherë pusho këtu. E kam dëgjua nja njëqind herë kur isha i vogël, edhe gjyshi im më tregonte për këtë liqenin e madhë të Drinit dhe Drinisen legjendare.
- Cilën Drinisa, gjyshi ?
- Këtë Drénicên tonë ô Driton...këtë që e kemi prapa shpine, më këto fusha pjellore e kopshtije e këto bagëti që kullosin sot mbi këtë tokën tonë te shënjtë.
- Pse, ç'ka lidhje Drénisa jonë, matan malit, më këtë luginën e Drinit këtej, gjyshi ?
- Tani jo, por dikur moti kishin lidhje përmes ketij likeni të madh...
- Më trego pra, të lutem...

Pas një pushimi të shkurtër, plaku mori frymë dhe filloi ti tregoi rrëfimin Dritonit.
- Kjo ka ndodhur në kohëra të moçme, shumë shumë të vjetra...por askush nuk e din se kur dhe para sa vitesh ky vend qe po e shofim ne sot ishte i mbuluar me ujë qe rrjedhte nga Drini qe buronte atje rrënxë bjeshkve te Nemuna, dhe ky uji i Drinit kishte mbush edhe kete luginen tonë qe dikur e thirrnin Drinisa. Pra dy anet e ketyre dy luginave lidheshin ketu poshtë përmes grykes së Balincës dhe përmes Arllatit, aqë sa edhe anijet e tregëtareve të pasur dikur shkonin nga likeni i Drinit te madh e kalonin kah Drinisa, dhe lundronin keshtu deri në Detin e Zi !
- E pabesueshme kjo, e si ka mundësi, nga u zbrazen këta dy likej, ku shkoi ky ujë ?
"- Keto fusha e kopshtije dikur ishin të të tëra mbuluara më ujë, aty tek Guri i Plakës thonë se mblidheshin taksat për lundrat qe kalonin nëpër këtë like, e te Pokleki ishte porta kryesore e lundrave.
"- Na ishte kënë njëherë një njeri, që i kishin pas thënë dikur Njeri i Mirë, e kishte ndertua një anije të madhe, barte udhtar e mallra nga ana e likenit të Drinit e deri ne likenin Drinisa, mirëpo pas një kohe ujë mungon ishte shtjerrur dhe barku i anijes i prekte tek gryka e Kodres së Lidhit, afër Arllatit, ne kete çast anija mbetet aty dhe shkatrrohet. Ishte merzitur fortë për këtë humbje Njeri i Mirë dhe mendja një ditë i shkon qe ta zbarzi kete like, andej kah shkonte një vij ujë e Drinit qe kalonte përmes Grykës së Lumes ku me tutje Drini shkonte e derdhej në tjeter deti, kah Jugu.. Njeri i mirë së pari shkoi te Gryka e Lumes dhe e zgjeroi vaun, kishte frikë se kur te zbrazej likeni i Drinit prapë uji do krijonte një liqe tjetër ne anen e Prizerenit. Njeri i mirë shiti tërë pasurin qe kishte, erdhi ne Kodër ku është sot Ura e Shejtë, punësoi shumë punëtor dhe pa ia nis punës preu disa kié në shenjë flijimi dhe ne mengjes me te léme të diellit iu lutë Zotit ta bekoje e ti dali në ndihmë për ta kryer ketë perpjekje të mirë për gjithë njerzimin.
Puna u nis që në mëngjez, pa u ndal zgjati disa vite. Njeri i mirë shiti prap pasurin qe i kishte mbetur pêr ti paguar punëtorët, puna ishte teper e veshtirë. Në ato kohera nuk kishte vegla pune te duhura, gurt e fortë i kanë thyer më zjerm, ua kanë kallur zjarrin druve dhe është nxehur guri, pastaj i kane kthye ujë të ftohët deh e ka qar gurin copë më copë, kanali hapej dal nga dale, vit pas viti...por Njeriut të Mirë iu hargjuan te hollat, nuk kishte me çka ti paguante punëtorët  dhe më në fund e shiti edhe gjerdanin prej kukie, shiti te gjitha teshat e trupit, më në fund edhe qerapat e këmbëve, i kishin mbetur në trup vetëm tlinat e kanopëve dhe plisi mbi krye që nuk e shiti se, mé é shit edhe plisin në atë kohë, ishte nàm i madh dhe kur e némshin një njeri që keq njerzit e nemshin duke i thënë; « Te ardht dita meéshit edhe plisin e krésë »...keshtu i nxante nema njerzit e kqinjë dikur...e me shit plisin Njeriu i Mirë ngjante sikur kishte nisur një punë të keqe dhe nuk e shiti. Njeri i Mirë më në fund u bë lyps, te gjithve iu dhimbsej, por punën nuk e nderprente as natë as ditë. Shkonte nga një vend në tjetrin duke kerkuar ndihëma për ti paguar punëtorët qe punonin në hapjen e kanalit, asgjë nuk e ndalte, dathur hypte mbi gur te kodres dhe e maste kanalin per te ditur edhe sa i kishte mbetur per tu hapur, kur e pan njerzit qe me te vertete se, ky Njeri i mirë nuk do ti ndahet kesaj pune, filluan nga kater anet e fshatrave që ishin per rreth likenit duke i ardhur në ndihmë.
Mé ndihmën e popullit qe iu bashkua punëtorëve arrijten te hapin kanalin duke tejkaluar gjysmen e punes, iu kishte mbetur edhe një pjes e vogël pa e perfunduar.
Nga gëzimi punëtorët punonin dhe kendonin, nga vullneti qe do e krynin punen qe e kishin nis para sa vitesh, tani ishte ne perfudim e siper. Femijët gjuajshin gur me bàha, nga ana e kanalit te grykes në anën tjetër, puna shkonte kah mbarimi. 
Dy anët e grykes së Ures së Shejtë ishin mbushur përplotë njerez, nga kurioziteti kishin ardhur te shifnin se çka do ndodhi tani, pasi te hapet i tere kanali dhe si do zbrazet i tere uji nga likeni i Drinit ? 
Per një çast toka gjemoi rëndë, njê dridhje e madhe luhati kodren, toka dridhej para kembeve te punêtorve dhe shikuesve. Shtypja e ujit te likenit te Drinit nisi ti shtyj guret e mdhenje ne kanal ku ende puntoret nuk kishin perfunduar punen. Valët e fuqishme i barten edhe guret dhe puntoret qe gjindeshin ende në gryken e posa hapur, dukeshin here mbi ujê e here nder ujë, guret te mdhenje sa shpija fuqia e ujit i barte si te ishin gogla...degjohej klithja e njerzëve dhe thirrjet ; « Ouuu, ikë djalë se, na mori Drini » ...
Njerzit kur panë qe po zbrazet likeni, menjehere u çue një dredhz e madhe, u friksuan se mos po permbyset bota e thojshin « u bë pus e Dri » ...filluan te peshperisnin se nje kulsheder do dali tani nga Gryka e burimit te Drinit dhe do i perbije te gjithë njerzit...
Njeri i Mirë me lotë në sy qante nga gëzimi, në anën tjetër qanet edhe per gjithë ata njerez qe u mbyten ne Gryken e Shejtë. Drini filloi te derdhej me tej drejte Grykes së Lumes, Njeriu i Mirê shqetsohej shumë deri në këtë qast vendimtar, a' thua do e kaperceje Drini Lumen a po do ngelej ketej Prizerenit ?
Me tu afruar uji i fuqishëm në Grykë të Lumës, e zgjeroi edhe me tej gryken per tu hedhur më poshtë per nja 20 konop samari, më Drini kthim mbrapa nuk kishte, njerzit nga gezimi brohorisnin « E theu Drini qafën »
Njeri i mirë e mori një gurë dhe e gjuajti andej kah shkonte Drini duke thënë : « M'sa kthehet ky gurë, Drini mos u ktheft kurrë »  !
Dhe vertetë Drini nuk u kthye mà kurrë kah ishte më parë si dikur ne kohnat e lashta.
Poashtu edhe Drinisa ku ishte likeni i vogêl u zbraz e u bë tokë pjellore si Liguna e Drinit, pas nje kohe filluan te mjellat mbi kete tokê te re pjellore dhe punes se pa lodhshme e me plote flijime qe kishte bere per kete vend Njeriu i Mirë dhe i tërë populli yn, ishte një bekim prej Zoti, atij do i lutemi pergjithëmonë sa te jete kjo tokë e jona e shenjtë.
Mbas një kohe te shkurtër tani mbi tokat e drenuara te dy likejve te shterrur u mbushen me vendebanime, njerëz të lirë që i lëshuan kodrat dhe pushtuan këto fushat pjellore...jetonin tani prej fryteve që i jepte  toka e  re që e quanin Fusha e Njerit  të mirë, ku  pas evakuimit te ujit mbi ato fusha të gjëra shumë shpenzë te malit gjënin ushqime të mjaftushme e të pasura me skrraja krymba e insekte tjera qe qfaqeshin pas lavrëtarve  e pas shirave.
Mirëpo atë ditë të bukur, posa kishte filluar syni i veres, fshatarët ia kishin filluar të korrnin grurin, kur pa pritur një boll  përbindëshe versulet mbi bujqët. Fshatarët të frikësuar nuk dinin se ç'të bënin ndaj një perbideshi te till. Me guximin e tyre te madhë ata  e rrethojnë bollën me kosa e tfurqi me çka kishin në dor por koti  ishte të luftonin ndaj një perbindëshi te tmershm  e të uritur që i qellonte fshataret me bishtin e saj më rreptësi  dhe  i rrëxonte viktemen për toke. Disa tjerë vraponin për te shpetuar njeriun  ndonjërin prej tyre por  më tutje  bolla qëllonte prap tjerët që   ata  që tentonin  me veglat  të   qellonin perbindëshin por pa sukses.
Një djalosh i ri me plot guximin e tij i afrohet perbindeshit me draper në dor por kjo e qellon me bisht dhe e rrexon në tokë.
Atëherë kur e pan fshatarët qe iu ishte e pa mundur te luftonin ndaj   kësaj qënje  të egër e lshonin  fushën e betejes të alarmuar duke ikur drejt kasollave të tyre atje  nê shpat  rrënxë  malit.
Mé te ikur njerëzit, bolla afrohet tek viktima e tij, e hipnotizuar  perthekon trupin  e  njeriut aqë  fortë sa që  djaloshi mbetej i pa frym. Pastaj dal ngadal ajo bien nën hipnoz   totale, bëhej gati ta  gëlltiste viktimen e tij, dhe me gojë te hapur duke filluar nga koka, deri sa viktima humbaste terësisht në barkun e saj të ngopur.  Kur  viktima    e perbindëshit qëllonte  femër, së  pari bolla pasi   ia ndalte  frymen  viktimes, mënjëherë  më  bishtin e saj hapte mes  sjetullave  vrimën ku  pastaj fuste  kokën  për  të pirë qumshtin e  ngohët  nga  gjitë  e viktimes.
Fitorja e njerzve ndaj natyres ishte e shkurter se tani, kur pas sa e sa mundimeve e sakrificave njerzit mbanin shpresa se do te permirsohej gjendja e tyre e mjer, por prap, tani populli denohej pa meshir nga zoti i tyre qe i luteshin sa esa her per tiu ardh ne ndihm per te mbijetuar mbi ket tok të shkret ku ata e adhuronin aq shum. Ata pysnin vall, nga na vjen ky perbindesh, ky perbindesh i eger pse sulej ashtu ndaj njerzve te urtë qe s'kishin bërë kurrë asgje te keqe ndaj askujt ?
Pse zoti nuk ju ndihmon per të mbyt bollen dhe per te len popullin te jetoj i qet ne tokat e tyre qe i donin aq shum sa qe as kush se bente mend nje dit ti braktisi?
Shumë prej banorve te rrafshit iu kishte dhimbsur djaloshi i mjer e qe kishin ndegjuar an e skaj vendit se nje bolle e madhe i perbin gjinen ne ara dhe keshtu kishte shkaktu frik te madhe sa qe njerzit me sguzonin te dilnin fare në te korra. 
Per at vit te korrat kishin perfunduar shum shpejt e njerzit te pa mesuar me ket fenomen të pa njohur nuk dinin ende kujt me ju drejtuar për te kerkuar ndihmë qe ti nxjerri nga kjo situatë.
Më në fund kishin vendosur qe të pyesin një falltore qe ishte bukur larg e qe e konsideronin ate mbrojtëse te te tokave të mbar dardanis e te qdo gjallese mbi ato troje. Fshatarët e quanin zoja jon e bekuar me sy te bukur, Sy beli.
Krye plaku i fshatit kishte vendosur me tre pleq tjer te shkojn tek falltorja e famshme dea e Dheut, mbrojtse te kafsheve shtepiake, siq i thonin por ata shkonin per ti shpetua kafshet nga te ligat, syri i keq prej njerzve por ket her ata shkonin te ajo me lut ate qe te bej diqka kunder asaj gjallese te eger qe i tmerron dhe i mbyt njerzit.
Pra ne krye me kryeplakun ata shkonin me at shpres se falltorja do ju gjeje zgjedhjen qe nuk dinin si me ia ber ndryshe.
Kur mbërrin në Tushilë atje afer falltores fshataret per rreth e drejtuan kryeplakun maje tni kodre ku shifej qe tymonte nje kasolle e rrethekuar me gur e me një dritare të vogël qe mezi vrehej tymi qe dilte nga andej. Nga dritarja falltorja i kishte pa dhe iu doli perpara vizitorve te panjohur.
-O zonja jon e bekuar, ia nisi plaku. Sot tkemi ra në der per me na dal në ndihmë se, vetëm me keshillat e tuaja mund t'ia dalim qe te lirohemi nga një perbindësh i eger qe sna len dot as tkorrnat mi krye ne fushat tona, qe ndoshta edhe ti ke ndegjua per kete boll?
-Po, kam ndegjua. Por un iu qes fall shtazve te shtepisë me i shpetuar kur atyre iu bien ndonjë smundje e keqe por si me zhdukur at kafsh te pa deshiruar un sdi tjeter bari sherues, vetem një gje e di; per me ju shkua puna mbar ju duhet me dhan sakrifica.
- Si te na udhezoni ju zonja jon e bekuar, na trego se çtë duhet të bëjm se perndryshe ne kemi mbet pa buk sivjet, i thot kryeplaku.
Pritni pak sa te dhezi ni zjarr me dushk te malit e qka te thot tymi un ua spjegoj, u thot ajo. Pas pak ajo e sjelli para tyre nje thes dushk te terun, ia dha zjarrin me un toxhakut dhe filoj te meditoje duke veshtruar tymin qe ngritej perpjet ne qiell. Nxoripastaj ne një kuti të vogël prej druri nje grusht kryp dhe e hedhi ne zjarr qe menihere u ndegjojshin krisme te krypes dhe nder koh pshtynte anash duke kthyer koken kah tvizitorët e panjohur. Para se te shuhet zjarri, falltorja iu tha se zoti ësht hidheru keq ndaj njerzve te ksaj toke se asht mundu te behen njerzit ma te zot se sa vet zoti qe me plot dashuri e ka kriju ket natyr ashtu si e keni gjet kur i keni qel syt se pari mbi ket tokë. 
Ju nuk keni rrespektua rregullin qe zoti e ka kriju qysh perpara se njerzit te vijn me jetue ketu, prandaj zoti ua ka dergue perbindshin qe te mos ju lejoj kurr te qet në këto toka. 
Nga egoizmi ju, keni tharë liqenjtë e zotit dhe tani mendoni se do perfitoni nga kjo tokë e zotit që ai t'jua fali këtë pabesi ?
"-Jo, kjo tokë sju takon kurrë njerzëve, vetëm mashtrohen se fitojn diqka por një ditë keni per ti paguar të gjitha mekatet "!
-Kur?- e kishte pyetur kryeplaku.
-Vetëm zoti e din, ndoshta tash, në kete moment, ndoshta neser kur tasht hana e plotë, ndoshta pas disa vitesh apo më von pas mija vjetesh, zoti e di...
Mos u trembni pra se Zoti sju harron juve që e keni tharë kete vend, nuk iu pelqeu ta leni ashtu sipas ides se tij ? Ndoshta ua ka marrur mendja se më mirë është keshtu si sot qe e keni kurdisur se sa ai i madhi Zot i gëzum qe, qysh në* fillim e ka krijua me dashuri nga shpiri i tij e ju keni marrur guximin per ta korigjuar doren e zotit ?
- Haaaaa, ç'ka mendoni ju ? A mos ndoshta keni harruar ?
Ata njerëz që ia kthyen shpinen zotit, prtap zoti nuk i harron, ai nuk ngutet. Çkeni ber tjeter te keçe, perpos qe i'a keni ndrruar pamjen dheut kesaj toke, e shihni, ju nuk jeni Perendia ?
Shkoni tani, hajt pra se, si dihet, edhe mua mos po më gjàn ndonjë e keqe me fajin tuaj, po perpiçem t' ju ndihmoj, po zoti ndoshta sma shef per te madhe, e s'ma merr fuqin qe kam !
Kryeplaku vetem e ndegjonte pa ber zë fare. E dinte fort mire se vetem me sakrifica ndoshta zoti do e zbut hidherimin qe i kishin shkaktua. Kryeplaku e pa qe ishte e kote t'iu luste me tej falltores, ndrroj mendejen dhe u kthyen nga ishin ardhur.
Duke u kthyer rrugës po atë ditë pleqnarët bien ne dert se qka me ju than tash njerzve kur te kthehen se e dinin se sakrifica me askush nuk donte te japi prej se kishin hapur kanalin dhe tharë liqenjt. Te gjithë mendonin se tani erdhi liria dhe puna e madhe ishte kryer kur ter nje popull e kishte kaluar gjysmen e jetes se tijë duke hapur kanale per te
pas një dit ardhmeri me te mir dhe nje jet te qet në paqe dhe te lumtur ne token e tyre duke perfituar nga frytet e asaj toke të bekuar qe jeta e tyre mvarej kryesisht nga deshira e popullit se a donin apo sdonin te thajn token. Por tani perseri populli duhej te paguaj edhe njehere me sakrifica lirin duke flijuar femiun e tij me te dashur. 
A thua, a të jenë te pajtimit te gjithë ?
-Asgjë ! Nâ ka mbetur qe edhe këtë herë te japim gjak, keshtu na tha falltorja e jonë, permes zonjes se bekueme...Para se te arrijn në fshat pleqët, ata u moren vesh në mes veti diku në mal, që kur të kthehen atje para fshatarve t'iu thojn atyre se gjoja zonja e Madhe ka predikuar, për me qetsue zotin, që tua fali mëkatet që kan bërë njerzit në gropen e tijë duhej flijua dike të gjallë. Më këtë plan, kryeplaku kishte nder mend tju thotë fshatarve se me duart tona e kemi tharë liqenin e gropes dhe atë kundër deshires së zotit dhe per ate zoti tani neve na e ka derguar atë bishë të eger, perbindëshin, për të na denuar.
- Né duhet me fliua një djal të ri, të zgjedhur me bast, për qdo vjet per hir të zotit.
Pasi që perbindëshi të ngopej me viktimen e tijë të njomë ne fitojm të drejten me i
vazhdue te korrnat, perndryshe do kthehemi maleve si perpara...
Ashtu edhe ndodhi. Me te mbrriur në fshat, pleqnaret para popullit ua percollen fjalet e falltorës popullore qe te gjith ran në pajtim qe për çdo vit te nzjerret me short një djal i ri qe te flijohet në Fusha të Mëllinjave.
Prapë, kur erdhi vera tjetër njerëzit posa u bënin gati për te korrur grurin në ara ne muajin e  të  korrave, këtë  herë  te organizuar,  një ditë më par aty i kishin ftuar në logun e burrave djemt e ri për te hedh shortin se kush prej tyre do  zgjidhej  viktima e perbindeshit për kët sezon te korrave.
Pra në logun e burrave pleqnoheshin te gjitha   rregullat  qe  i kerkonte drejtësija e 
fshatarve aty u ndante e mira e e keqja ku pleqnaret gjykonin kritikonin apo sqaroheshin me njeri tjetrin per ndo nje ngaterres apo per qfardo grindje te pa pritur qe mos te perfundoje edhe më keq keta ndermjetsues vepronin sipas ktij kodi te vjeter qe e quanin kanun i drejtave morale e civike te jetes se banorve te gjdo fshati i dekretuar sipas urdherit te princit.
Pas një fjalimi mbajtur nga kryeplaku qe te gjith e rrespektonin vendimin e tij, ai iu tha edhe njeher te rinjve se poqese nuk e benin ket flijim, kurr populli s'do e gjeje rehatin ne keto toka dhe gjithë mundi per tharjen e likejve do shkonte huq nese nuk e zbatonin deshiren e zotit qe te ushqejn perbindeshin me nje djalosh te ri. Dhe kishte than se poqese ndermarrnin masa ndaj bolles per ta mbytur, zoti perseri do hidherohet e do bejë edhe më keq.
Askush se dinte se ç'farë gjykimi tjeter do ndermarrte perendia ndaj ktij populli që nuk zbatonte urdherat e tij. Disa gjenerata kishin kaluar që nga kjo koh kur jeta e njerzve mvarej krejt nga puna ne ara ramja e shortit e ndonje te riut per tu flijuar para gushes se perbideshit dhe pastaj vinin te korrat e arave. Kështu vazhdonte jeta nga viti në vit per çdo stin te re te korrave e ket here në log te burrave shorti i kishte prap nje djaloshi të ri afër fushave të Njeriut  të mirë, i cili ishte dashuruar me par, ne një vajzë te bukur ku ajo e priste me padurim diten e fejeses me te. As si qonin mendët andej se një ditë basti do i bie atij, por qe tani në log të burrave kur kishte ardh momenti me terheq kashten, ne vend qe te terhiqte kashten e gjat ku jeta e tije do merrte kahje tjeter, basti kishte dasht ndryshe, keshtu që Ariu e terhjek kashtën më te shkurtë nder tetëmdhjet tjerave. Menjëher Ariut fytyra iu kishte zverdhur ku pikë gjaku si kishte mbetur në ftyrë. E kishte pa se se shpejti mbrenda javes duhej perfundej i ter trupi i tij i ri ne mbrendi te perbindeshit e me e keqja ishte sed do e leje te vetmuar te fejuaren e tij qe ia kishte dhën fjalen se në syrin e pranveres që do vinte do të bashkoheshin pergjithëmon.
Të gjitha ato ditë të lumtura që i kishte kalur me Mriken sarrinte dot ti hiçte nga mendja e tijë dhe tër atë pasdite mendohej se çtë bënte. Patjeter se duhej të pranont ligjin e kanunit. Ai duhej të dali në Fushën e Mëllinjave për të perfunduar si të gjithë të tjerët, sdo të jet as i pari as i fundit. Basti i nxjerrur në logun e burrave ishte detyrim i pa shmangshëm. Mandej ishte edhe tjetra. Dhimbja për familjën, vllëzërit motrat shokët e feminis, farefisi, fushat e mbjellura e cicerimen e zogjëve qe me sdo ti ndegjonte kurr, per tokën dhe qiellin kët gjithësi pa kufi me yjet të panumerta, për hënën e diellin që me kurr sdo ti shifte shkelqimin e tyre. Kishte dhimbje të madhe sidomos për diellin! Ai nuk mundej te paramendoje se me kurr sdo të shofte diellin me rrezet e tij te arta kur qfaqej çdo mengjes e deri në mbremje kur perendonte për tu riqfaq te nesermen. I dukej gjatë, shum gjat ajo nat pa dritë e tani pergjithmon do ti thoshte lamtumirën ! 
I dukej e pa drejtë që të mos nxehej më kurrë nga rrezet e diellit të shëndrritshëm.
Kur u kthye në shtëpi, e njohtoj familjen e tij se qe priste atë. Me dhimbje të madhe iu versulen te gjith antarët e familjes se tijë. Per ta qe nga ky qast ai ishte i humbur
pergjithëmon. Të nesermen, ai mori leje nga kryeplaku që te shkonte në fshatin ti beje vizit se dashures se tij per her të fundit, ti thot lamtumir njeher e pergjithemon. Nuk vonoi shum e u nis per te e fejuara e tijë e bukur qe banonte pertej kodrave qe e pershkonin Fushën e Mëllinjave. Ajo banonte në një shtëpi te vogël perdhese te mbuluar me rrasa që i ngjante nje kasolle ku ajo jetonte ne gjirin familiar se bashku me emen babain dhe dy vllezerit e saj me te vegjël. Tani ishte afruar afer shtepis së Mrikës i lodhur nga rruga i shkonin ndiersët mbi ftyr.
Pasi trokiti në der të shtepis se saj, sikur te dinte Mrika me vrap ngurron për tia hapur deren Ariut, se sikur ia ndiente zemra se vetem aj mund të jet. Aty fillon përqafimi e pergdheljet e dy të rinjve me gëzim e lotë në sy, që nga pragu i shtëpis dhe perfunduan nën veranden prapa shtepis nen hije te rrethekuar plot ne kopshtin me pem te gjelbruara qe posa u kishin dalur frytet e vogla. Pasi qendruan një cop herë në këmb, vajza i jep leje djaloshit qe te ulet ne shkam me tri kemb pran saj afer vekut ku ajo pak me par kishte qen duke bër vek, një stolisje të mrekullushme. Mbi pelhuren e bardhë qendisej një pejzazh i pa perfunduar ku shifej nje imazh i bukur i maleve te shenjta te sharres qe populli i quante Malet e Sharrit, që kan një formë si të dhëmbve të sharrës që shtriheshin si vargëmale në pjesen lindore të dardanis. Ai imazh tani ishte gravuar ne shtofin e lemuar si mbi një liqe t kthjellët e të qet ku perzihej me rrezet e diellit dhe qiellit të kaltër me ret qe e shoqeronin aty ketu. Pasi e vlersoi punëdoren e saj Ariu e uli kokën nga se nuk mundi dot të mshefte dhimbjen qe e mundonte në shpirtin e tijë ende të njom. Edhe Mrika e kishte vrejtur mënjëhere shqetsimin e Ariut por sdinte se si te zbuloje shqetësimin e tijë. Pas pak ajo u ngrit për ti sherbye. I ofron një tas me ujë të freskët se kishte shum etje Ariu. Kur e piu ujin ajo i afrohet dhe ulet në prehën të tijë.
Ngadalë me duart e saja të njome ia pershkonte faqet, ballin e flokët e tij të gjata duke e shikuar drejt në sy.
- Po më duket se diçka po më mshef mbrenda në shpirt Ari. E di un se ti nuk je si hiret tjera. Më thuaj pra i dashur im qke, pse je kështu aq i merzitur? - e kishte pyetur vajza mjaft e shqetësuar.
- E dashur Mrikë, ofshani më në fund Ariu. Është shum veshtir për mua. Me ditur ti se qka me pret e nesermja... Ta kam pas dhan fjalen se do të martohemi pranverenvitin tjeter, por tash krejt ka marr fund per mua se basti paska dashur te marri tjeter rrugë...
- Qthua kështu Ari, pse me ke genjyer?
- Jo, e dashur un spo te genjej por siq e din edhe ti, per qdo vjet nxirret para logut te burrave nxirrett ne short nje i ri per tiu fliue perbindeshit ne fushen e mellinjave e ket vit nder vllezerit e mij un kam pranue qe te dal në log të burrave se jam ma i madhi, e qe un ste kam treguar, por kerkoj falje prej teje se kam veprue me kok ne veti. Në logun e
burrave shorti me ra mue se nder tetmdhjet kashtat un e terhoqa kashten ma te shkurten, se zoti paska dasht keshtu, qe të kem jetën e shkurtër qe te jem viktim e bollës per te korrat që vine. Skam qka me ba tash veq erdha edhe njeher met pa se per mua neser do te perfundoje jeta ime.
Vajza u ngrit ne kemb e zemrueme dhe ia kthen shpinen Ariut duke iu ngermuar me zë të lartë dhe mjaft qortues.
- E si ske turp me me lenkeshtu nket gjendje te vetmuar as pa tentuar fare qe te mbrohesh nga aj përbindësh me forcen qe ke?
- E si tia bëj tjetër, kundër një perbindëshi të tillë? Edhe të tjer djelmosha të fort si un,
para meje kan ra viktim e perbindeshit e sdo te jem i fundit...
Ne keto fjal të papritura vajza e shqetësuar per pakë se nuk e pushtuan emocionet shpirterore te mbrendëshme në vaj por ishte me një karakter të fortë dhe mjaftë guximtare.
U largua pak më tutje, disa hapa larg djaloshit e menduar doren mbi kok dhe pas nje kohe ne qetsi ajo kthehet kah Ariu me një shikim qe ne syt e saj ngjallej një shpres ndoshta e fundit.
- Prit, thot ajo, e kam një ide!
Ajo e udhëzon Ariun krejtë se qka duhej ndermarr ai për të mbrojtur me nder Fushën e Mllinjave, vendin e tij dhe shpetuar dashurin qe i lidhte dy te rinjtë.
Tër natën ajo kishte pergatitur planin për të nesermen qe te shpetoje te dashurin e saj pa nderpre. Ajo jishte pre nje kemish mjaft te gjer sa qe mund te mshifeshin nen te teha te mprehte kose qe edhe qimen e flokut e prente pa e vrejtur fare.
Kur të nesërmen në mëngjes të gjith u pershendeten me djaloshin qe kishte marr rrugen drejt vdekjes ku atje posht ne fusha të mbjellura me grur ku e priste perbindeshi i madh per ta gelltitur të gjall! Mbasi të gjithe idhan doren te afermit shoket
e tij mandej ter familja para pragut te shtepis me lot e percillnin të dashurin e tyre në rrugë të pa këthim.
Ariu merrte rrugën duke hecur me hapa të ngadalsuar, duke u zhdjerur posht në fusha. Pak më tutje kur mbërrin tek një gardh me therra mjaft i lart fshehurazi e dashura e tij i del perpara. Shpejt e shpejt ajo i jep shenj qe te deshi këmishen e tijë te re qe nena ia kishte ber gati. Pastaj ia lidh per së gjati në gjokës tri kosa të bashkuara ngatas njera pas tjetres, tri mbrapa shpines dhe nga dy kosa nen sqetulla, mbi to më në fund ia veshi një këmish të gjër të bardh si bora qe e kishte punuar gjat natës dhe shpejt e shpejt e perqafoi atë.
- Shko tani ne fush betej e dilsh faqebardh, zoti te ndihmoftë !- i tha ajo e djaloshi u drejtuar kah arat me grurin e mbjellun qe aty do te qfaqej se shpejti bolla me bisht te gjatë. Si heret tjera, gjithmon bolla para se te sulmonte viktimen e tij ajo e ngriste kokën lartë dhe hynte nën hipnozë, e nëse viktima tentonte më ndonjë mjet të mbrohej, menjëhere ajo e sulmonte atë me bishtin e saj të gjatë, e neutralizonte viktimen. Djelmoshat e zgjedhur me short asnjeher skishin tentuar të mbroheshin fme ndonjë armë fare se kështu duhej rrespektuar rregulli i pleqnarve. Dikush duhej sakrifikue jeten patjeter në fushen e mëllinjave. Si viteve tjera pra edhe ket her bolla kishte ngritur koken lartë, tkurrej pastaj hidhej me një shpejtësi të madhe mbi trupin e vektimes. Mbështillet rreth trupit të djaloshit dhe e shterngon më terë fuqin dhe per nje qast ajo u shpernda sa qel e mbyll syt ne copa-copa mbi grurin e pa korrur. Kurse mbi këmishen e Ariut dilte ende gjaku i perbindëshit.
Kështu që tani kishte perfunduar tmerri njëher e pergjithëmon mbi Fushat e Mëllinjave në keto toka të reja të kosovës se vjetër legjendare !
Thuhet se më vonë keta dy të rinjë martohen e kalojn së bashku një jetë të gjat e të
lumtur si në përralla.
Thuhet se kishin lân shumë trashigimtar !"

Nxjerrur dhe pershtatur sipas një gojdhane nga autori Halil Kajtazi
                      ******

L exues te dashur, tani ketu poshtë e shtuam edhe versionin mitik te Urës së Shenjtë në traditesn popullore qe 
qe percillet permes folklorit ne viset e Kosoves, njê version i ngjajshem edhe me kKalanë Shkodrës.
Falemenderojmi mikun tonë Marjan Doda qe na shtoi këtë këngë në vargje, lexim te kendshëm, ju  faleminderit. 

URA E SHEJTE
Legjenda e ures se Shejte
Web: http://vatrahasjane.al/welcome/2011/...res-se-shejte/

URA E SHEJTE
Tre Hasjan ne kam jan çue,
Tre vllazni kokan qillue,
Nermjet veti jane besatue,
- Uren e Shejte do `m`e marue.
Shkojn te Ura djemt me punue,
Ka ni kat n`dite zidin tye que,
Plot tri vjet n`Ure kane punue,
Diqka naten zidin ty jau rrexue!
Nuk po mujne qemer me i vnue.
Ni nate Uren djemt e kan rue,
S`kane pa kene zidin tye rrxue,
I kane pa gurzit tuj fluturue,
Besa djemt kokan frigue,
Sabah Zoti e ka zbardhue,
Sabah Zori kur pe ban,
Ni plak dervish Zoti pe qone:
- Puna mare ju tre hasjane
- Puna e mare, plak, spo na shkon,
Pune e mare sa tuj na shkue,
Qe tri vjet jemi tuj punue,
Qemer ures spo mujme me i vnue,
Ka ni kat zidin jem tu e que,
Dishka naten asht ty na e rrexue,
Ni nate, naten, o plak e kemi rue,
S`kem pa kan zidin ty e rrexue,
I pashim gurzit tuj fluturue.
Plak dervishi ju ka kallxue:
- Nermjet veti ju me u besatue,
Grave n`shpi mos me u kallzue,
Qajo grue dreke qi vjen me prue,
Kurban t`ures me marue !
Nermjes veti jane besatue,
Grave n`shpi mos me u kallxue,
- Ejvalla djem po due me que,
- Ejvalla o babe Dervish,
Pa lue venin po u hupe pej sysh.
Te tre djemt kokan hutue,
E lane punen ne shpi jane shkue,
Vllau i madhe kofte marrue,
Grues s`vet i kish kallxue.
- Mos gabo drek me prue,
Kurban t`Ures kem me t`marue !
Vllau i dyte kofte marrue,
Edhe ai grus i ka kallxue,
- Mos gabo drek me prue,
Kurban n`Ure kem me t`marue !
Vllau i vogel kofte bekue,
Grus vet hiq si ka kallxue,
Zabah Zoti e ka marue,
Shkuen te Ura djemte me punue.
Qat nate zidi nuk koka rrexue,
Vllau i vogel qi ska tregue.
Vakti i drekes koka afrue,
Nana e djemve ne kame nau que,
- Reja e madhe e jeme bi,
Qojau buken djemve t`mi !
- Ah moj nane tha me t`kallxue
Dhimte e nishkit m`kan rroke mue,
Nuk po muj venin me lue.
Rejes dyte i ka kallxue,
- Dreken n`Ure ti sod me que !
Ah mori nane ty me t`kallxue
Dhimte e madhe m`ka marre mue,
Nuk po muj pej venit me lue,
Tybe s`muj buken me que.
- Rejes vogel, i tha, e jeme bi,
Qomjau buken sod djemve t`mi !
- Po po i thote e lumja nane,
Qite djale pergjini qe e kam,
Amanet, ty due me te lane,
Kqyrma nane mos t`um kane,
Mos t`ma marrin gjaja neper kame,
Rujma nane mos t`bjen n`bunar !
- Mos kie gajle, loke, ja bane.
Shkon e vjen, shnosh e mire e gjane.
- A po ngon , tha , e lumja nane,
Ni anderr t`shtire e kam pa prame,
Kite oborr ma se shkeli me kame !
- Eme re oj bi na i ka thane,
Anrres t`nates qysh po i beson ?
Nana buken gati pe bane,
Reja nise me buke o kane.
N`gjyse te udhes kur po shkone,
Ni zerzele Zoti pe qone,
Koka nale, e ngrata, po pushon,
Javashite zerzelja ish kane,
Pe merre buken e po t`fillon,
Drejt n`Ure te Shejt ajo po shkon.
- Puna e mare, more kunete, jau bane !
Mare per ty, mori nuse, ska me kane,
Varrin tane po ta marojme !
Qe tri vjete n`Ure qi punojm,
Qemer Ures s`un po i vnojme.
S`mujme qemer Ures me i vnue,
Pe lype Ura kurban ni grue.
- Hajrli kofte more kunete jau bane,
Per kurban tybe s`jam pishman.
Amanet o kunet ja u bane,
Ni djal t`vogel n`shpi e kam lane.
Dikush djalin me shkue m`e marre,
Due pak gji sabis me ja dhane.
Po shkojn djalin e kane marre,
Nuses n`prehen ja kane lane.
Te dy gjinat ja paska dhane,
Me shuplak floket po ja lmon.
- Mjera nana loke ja bane,
Jetim t`vogel nana don me t`lane !
Me nafak ishalla kie me kane,
Ju rritsh nanes ju befsh taman,
Me sunue, ishalla, venin tane.
- Ore kunet gruja ju ka thane,
Babes e nanes selam m`u ba,
Ni moter t`madhe ne shpi e kam lane.
Burrit tem qata me ja dhane,
Fort besnik ky koka kane,
E ka majte besen qi e ka dhane.
- Amanet kunete ju ka thane,
Njanin gji jasht me ma lane.
Lemna jasht tha njanin gji,
Kur t`merr vajin qaj djale sabi,
Hjek merzi ai me gjite e mi.
Ja o Zot bajke, koka que ne kame,
Me bismele ne vorr po shkon.
Me tekbir kryet po ja shkurtojne,
Permi to zidin pe marojn.
Qemer Ures po mi vnojne,
Njanin gji jashte ja kan lane,
Sot e ate dite  aty tamel kullon.

Marr nga libri  Kenge Popullore 
Salih e Feriz Krasniqi
Shtepia Botuese FAIK KONICA prishtin 2007
Këtu kemi disa imazhe operimimi te ketij vendi sipas kesaj legjende:

Përshtatur për  forumin shqiptar nga; kreksi

----------

